# Wing foot tournament



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

Anybody know the date of the Wingfoot icefishing tournament this winter


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Who's hosting this tourney?? I'm interested


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

If the ice is good enough to get to my spot it's curtains for all. Haven't been able to get to it since 2010


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

What!! the 30 ft hole by the hanger. That's a haul from the ramp. Good luck


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll host a Wingfoot Tournament. The only draw back is I'm 20-25 minutes from the lake.........Mark


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

bassmastermjb said:


> The only draw back is I'm 20-25 minutes from the lake.........Mark


Time to move again but closer to Akron this time!


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

count me in if this happens my stuffs ready to go.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Post info when and what time


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll be in depending on what day it is. Work every sat and have every sun off.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

im ready to get ready! we just need the forcast to hold up, i fished in last one on the foot w/ my bro, didnt place but was alot of fun to see that many out there from ogf, cant wait!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Lets get one going for early ice. First ice would be killer for a tourney there. 20$ for a team and 100% payout. We could all meet at mogadore bait or in the pavilion.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I wish all these tourneys were closer to north central ohio lol....being NW ohio sucks  LOL Although when the bay freezes its perch mayhem!:B:B:B


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Fish2Win said:


> Lets get one going for early ice. First ice would be killer for a tourney there. 20$ for a team and 100% payout. We could all meet at mogadore bait or in the pavilion.


Individual would be better and maybe only $5. Keep in mind officially a permit is required from ODNR, especially if meeting in the pavilion or other area in the park.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Seperate $ for biggest trout/pike?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Minnowhead said:


> Seperate $ for biggest trout/pike?


Or bass 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Someone please message me when its time?? 5$ 20$ 50$ doesn't matter to me.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Minnowhead said:


> Seperate $ for biggest trout/pike?


With a mandatory lie detector test.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Dang Minnowhead, you beat me to it. Heard the trout are in rut in a few weeks !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

nixmkt said:


> With a mandatory lie detector test.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

You guys are killing me!!! I wanna team with the sauerkraut king


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Wear your Depends Fish2Win. About an hour after Minnowheads kraut, its a brown out !!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

lovin life said:


> Dang Minnowhead, you beat me to it. Heard the trout are in rut in a few weeks !
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Trout in rut in a few weeks, thanks for the laugh, needed it...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I see how it is fish2win. I thought we were gunna team up for this tourney??? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Your weak brotha!!!! I got a few tricks up my sleeve to throw u off your game. It's on now you've started a war.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

We're still a team Erie, had to make the minnow feel good!! Besides minnow head and lovin are the I- team for life. Once they set up their Taj Mahal it's sauerkraut and kielbasa time. No depends needed its just pre-game Jitters, I like to win every time I step on the ice


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry Fish2win, you wouldn't have any fun in my shanty cuz there is a weight limit in the Taj Mahal.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Oouch !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

No love from my buddies! That house looks familiar, wait isn't that your house lovin??? I saw those fat chicks at your last mogadore ice party.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol you fools are crazy!!!!! We just need minnow and lovin to cook a boatload of their sauerkraut and kielbasa an feed everyone except us I like sitting in my shanty not gagging myself...That way they are either awaiting for food or sleeping from eating to much and then me and u pull off a killer upset haha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

This already sounds like a blast!! Please keep me posted on you guys outings. I usually end up ice fishing alone. Would be cool to hook up with some other ice fishin junkies


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Make it an all nighter


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Make it an all nighter
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's what SHE said!  I am willing to do an all-nighter, too. The problem with all-nighters is that most people would have issues with Driving home afterwards. Drowsy Driving is like Drunk Driving. You really have to get accustomed to all-nighters - and Caffeine helps! Pounding Down a 20 ounce Mountain Dew before I Drive home works for me. Also short Naps overnight helps. The only Car Accident that I ever had was from Drowsy Driving. I had Totaled my Car. I learned from that experience!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

All night Crappie Extravaganza ! Yes my friend, that would be excellent !!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

LMAO.,..looks like a crazy season ahead. Anyone gonna Try to get out this weekend? 

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Lovin'...will there be HOT CHICS at the weigh in???


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey man, Steelhead Fever is in charge of the hotties at weigh in time !!!! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Jon, Me and fish2win are going to try and get out sat or sun weather depending. Would like for it to be wingfoot so we can get on crappies. Took a walk out on ice there last night and it held me without cracking so maybe Friday I'll run back down there with auger and check. There was still open water last night. Winds killing it for ice making


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lovin life said:


> Hey man, Steelhead Fever is in charge of the hotties at weigh in time !!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You know it! Ill see what i can do


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

No maybe's Mario!! Get it done and make sure minnowheads girl is 250 lbs at least


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Im hoping to see the girl on his avatar. 

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm ready for some ice fishing, but have no shanty! If anyone has an open seat, I'm only 10 minutes from Wingfoot or Mogadore and willing to pull the shanty!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Shanties are for chicks!! Minnow and lovin are a prime examples! Haha. If im at wingfoot you can use mine. I don't really use it unless I'm sight fishing.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Ill give props to Fish2Win. Hardcore to the end in Michigan last year. Ill check Palm on Friday after work and report back, but looks like we are on the verge. If palm has 3" now, with these temps its growing quickly wind or no wind ! Sharpen your blades, put some fresh line on boys, its game on !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I have'nt been to palm rd but i cant imagine theres very much water. Was'nt a whole lot before the draw down. What's your thoughts? Oops should have posted under a moggie thread.

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Fish2Win said:


> No maybe's Mario!! Get it done and make sure minnowheads girl is 250 lbs at least


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Just a reminder to you younger icefishermen. No matter how hot a woman is. There is a poor sob wishing somewhere that she would just shut up. Also the "hotter " she is the more likely she will tell you. You can't go fishing today. The " hotter " she is the more likely that you will listen.

At 66 I no longer have to worry about hot women. Unless someone would glue a bunch of 100 bills on me and then there might not be any takers.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I respect your knowledge PapaPerch! You are a wise man with years of experience. However Fish2Win and ErieAngler don't even like HOT Chics!!! As a matter of fact, here is a picture of them both teamed up at last years Wingfoot Ice Tourney.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Hahaha lmfao!!!! Where do you find all these pics???


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sean, I was wondering the same thing. Like what does he type in to find them....lol. On a more serious note I plan to travel light tomorrow with some tip ups, a few poles, auger, and bait and possibly hit clr or wingfoot. If not tomorrow Friday Forsure 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

You nuts still heading to the Foot tomorrow ?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Sunday for me, family Xmas party sat. Let me know your plans and we'll meet up. Please stop backing up in your parking spots, it creeps me out lol


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm in for Sunday as well. Ice depending were suppost to get 6-8 inches of snow here tonight and tomorrow and that won't be good for what little ice we do have. 


Lovin erase your inbox I can't reply to your pm.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sean call me later today!! U going to check on that tonight?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm going to try to hit it tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully the ice will be good


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Lets set 2 dates for the wingfoot tourney. Jan 18 th and feb 15th for the combined weight championship. I say make it a team event, 10-20$ a team 5$ big fish side pot. You could also fish it as a single for team price maybe?? I don't really care about the money it just adds to the trash talk and excitement. We could also split the tourney to Moggie and wingfoot. Just some ideas


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish2Win said:


> Lets set 2 dates for the wingfoot tourney. Jan 18 th and feb 15th for the combined weight championship. I say make it a team event, 10-20$ a team 5$ big fish side pot. You could also fish it as a single for team price maybe?? I don't really care about the money it just adds to the trash talk and excitement. We could also split the tourney to Moggie and wingfoot. Just some ideas


Count me in ! Please keep me posted


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Is the tourney going to be a all nighter? I can't wait to hit wingfoot again but it's a drive from central Ohio. I really need to put time in to learn that area. 

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Fish2Win said:


> Shanties are for chicks!!





Fish2Win said:


> Ah forget the boots and wear flip flops. Time to man up!



Remember Fish2Win, you and Erieangler51 will be expected to be fishing outside with flip-flops on.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's on  Fish2win can wear flip flops for the team.i didn't even mention it. I like my shanty and boots. He prolly just wants to show off his secret pretty pink toenails to everyone anyway. You guys just need to tell him not to bring his secret tuna bait I would be more worried about that because if he does it's game over


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Fish2Win said:


> Shanties are for chicks!! .


I agree. And with that, you should all bring a hot chick along and they can hang out in my shanty with me.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

If quackpot eats chili, stay away from his shanty. The fumes coming out of there will melt ice !!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Anything going to happen with this?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Anything going to happen with this?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


was thinking the same, im willing to do what i can to help!


----------

